# Unknown air compressor.



## M.C. (3 mo ago)

Hello guy's. 
My name is Csaba and I bought an old compressor. I don't know the product name and how to find parts.
I opened up and i find both valve plates cracked. 
I appreciate any repair advice. 
Thank you.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

M.C,

Looks European to me, is there a country of manufacture at least? any number plate? 
Metric or English ratings labeled somewhere? 

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

M.C, 

Your from Rumania, maybe German manufacture...

Stephen


----------



## M.C. (3 mo ago)

stevon said:


> M.C,
> 
> Your from Rumania, maybe German manufacture...
> 
> Stephen


Stephen,
Yes.
The language that is written on is German but I don't know if is German made.
Still I ha a question. 
It is possible to change the whole valve assembly from another model?
Because I don't find anything matching these pictures.
Thank you


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

M.C. 

"change the whole valve assembly from another model? " It's possible but very unlikely, most compressor designs are patented and have unique measurements and specifications in the patent. If you could post a picture in a Deutsche machining or auto garage forum, you may have better luck with someone in Europe helping you identify your compressor and maybe where to get parts.

Stephen


----------



## M.C. (3 mo ago)

Stephen.

Than you for the reply.
I will do that. Maybe I will find something there. 
Best regards. 
Csaba.


----------

